# New Study on Wine Consumption



## Hoot

To my mind this study is a no-brainer....
How You Pour Wine Can Affect How Much You Drink

I would hope there are better things to spend research money on, but then what do I know?


----------



## CarolPa

Why is it they never ask me to participate in these studies!


----------



## Andy M.

Hoot said:


> To my mind this study is a no-brainer....
> How You Pour Wine Can Affect How Much You Drink
> 
> I would hope there are better things to spend research money on, but then what do I know?



Well, now you know that how you pour your wine effects how much you drink...


----------



## Hoot

I reckon so, Andy...I reckon so.


----------



## Oldvine

I don't care how it's poured, as long as it's poured and enjoyed.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Oldvine said:


> I don't care how it's poured, as long as it's poured and enjoyed.


+1 - Can a glass of wine be poured _too_ full?


----------



## Andy M.

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> +1 - Can a glass of wine be poured _too_ full?



No, unless you spill some.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Andy M. said:


> No, unless you spill some.


 - Sacrilege.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> No, unless you spill some.





Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> - Sacrilege.


Not necessarily. It could just mean that should be the last glass this time around.


----------



## CWS4322

Hoot said:


> To my mind this study is a no-brainer....
> How You Pour Wine Can Affect How Much You Drink
> 
> I would hope there are better things to spend research money on, but then what do I know?


When I was in graduate school, I do recall one of the research grants awarded was $25K to study how long it took elephant dung to hit the ground. I have no idea what contribution knowing this would make to anything...except maybe how closely you want to follow an elephant in a parade...


----------



## Oldvine

The fuller the better.  A big glass is fine too.


----------



## taxlady

I want to have a fairly precise measure, if I will be driving afterwards. I'm not of the school that believes it's just one glass, if it is overfilled.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I've observed that how much one has previously had to drink has more of a direct correlation on how much they pour into their glass than anything else. For example, I have a sister-in-law who starts the night with rather conservative pours. However, by the time she's downed a couple of drinks, subsequent pours get closer and closer to the top of the glass. I've developed a couple of scientific hypotheses that might account for this behavior:


Bigger pours means having to get up and walk to the bottle less often.
The woman likes to drink.

Where can I get some research money to further study this phenomenon?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Steve Kroll said:


> Where can I get some research money to further study this phenomenon?


 
I officially volunteer to be a test subject.


----------



## Oldvine

If the discussion is about drinking wine, I'm all for it.  If the discussion is about drunk driving or alcoholism, I am 110% against it.


----------



## Hoot

Oldvine said:


> If the discussion is about drinking wine, I'm all for it.  If the discussion is about drunk driving or alcoholism, I am 110% against it.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## MrsLMB

Oldvine said:


> If the discussion is about drinking wine, I'm all for it. If the discussion is about drunk driving or alcoholism, I am 110% against it.


 

Absolutely !!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Oldvine said:


> If the discussion is about drinking wine, I'm all for it.  If the discussion is about drunk driving or alcoholism, I am 110% against it.


Oh oh....  I see a broken sense of humor. Must be because of the new holiday in the US that started today. Please use one of these.






They are redeemable at any Canadian Consulate, Embassy or any Harvey's restaurant.
You can get a temporary Canadian sense of humor until your Government comes back on line.
P.S.  If you ask really nice they will give you a Newfoundland one.


----------

